# What celebrity's baby picture is this?



## debodun (Jun 23, 2020)

Hints: male, TV and movie actor, best known for a 1960s TV role.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 23, 2020)

Another hint please


----------



## debodun (Jun 24, 2020)

Was in a Hitchcock movie.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 24, 2020)

John Travolta?


----------



## debodun (Jun 24, 2020)

Nope. 
Hint: has passed away.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 24, 2020)

Male or female?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2020)

*Anthony Perkins ? *


----------



## debodun (Jun 25, 2020)

peramangkelder said:


> Male or female?


Did you read the hints in the original post?

Not Tony Perkins


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 25, 2020)

Rod Steiger?


----------



## debodun (Jun 25, 2020)

Getting warmer, but not Rod.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2020)

Was he a child in the 60's ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 25, 2020)

Definitely NOT.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2020)

Was he famous for MORE than one role ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 25, 2020)

Likely is best remembered for one role.

Another hint: not an American


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 25, 2020)

debodun said:


> *Likely is best remembered for one role.*
> 
> Another hint: not an American



James Mason?  ...   I don't know about one role though


----------



## debodun (Jun 25, 2020)

It's not Mason.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2020)

debodun said:


> Likely is best remembered for one role.
> 
> Another hint: not an American


*Cary Grant ? *


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Jun 25, 2020)

Got it!   ...  Raymond  Burr


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Got it!   ...  Raymond  Burr


How do you know ?


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 26, 2020)

√   male, TV and movie actor, best known for a 1960s TV role
 √   was in a Hitchcock movie
 √   has passed away.
  √   likely is best remembered for one role
  √   not an American


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2020)

..ok I would never have got it, because I think Raymond Burr was famous for 2 roles...Perry Mason & Ironside...


----------



## debodun (Jun 26, 2020)

Bonnie is correct - Raymond Burr. I don't remember "Ironside", but I think everyone over 50 remembers "Perry Mason". He was born in Canada and actually worked as a night club singer for a while.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 26, 2020)

ha!! so really you got the clue kinda wrong Deb...  in fact he was famous for 2 well known characters... I was too young for perry mason but I remember Ironside very well

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ironside_(1967_TV_series)

Well done Bonnie...


----------



## debodun (Jun 26, 2020)

I guess my family never watched that series.


----------

